# Solved: Files not Burning



## j4k (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm trying to burn a folder onto a CD-RW disk. There are some files that won't burn because they say that there is an error, but my files are fine on the computer. What kind of error is the comp. detecting and how can I fix it so that I can burn these files?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi j4k and welcome to TSG.

Could you provide some more information on the error that you are getting, like what is the exact error message(s) and what software are you using to burn with?

Also what version of windows do you have, what kind of CD/DVD burner are you using and what are the files you're trying to copy.


----------



## j4k (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a Windows XP browswer and I don't know what type of CD burner it is but I know for sure that it is a burner because I've copied files without incident before and some of the files have no problem. The disks that I am using are CD-RW (by Verbatim). I am a new teacher and am trying to put some of my units on CD to back them up so most of the files are word documents or JPEG images. When I go to burn the whole folder it has this problem but if I just go to burn a few things it doesn't seem like it is that bad. The messages I encounter are these:

1) The file "whatever it happens to be" has extra info. attached to it that might be lost. Do you wish to copy? Yes No Cancel - this one I'm not concerned about because they seemed to have copied fine in the past
2)Windows has recieved problems Copying the following file: "and then the file" Retry or Cancel

Today I tried defragging my computer and I also did a disk check (but I had to go through the 'safe mode' and wait several hours to have this work properly), but neither of this things worked.
I really think that I should be able to copy folders and their contents and not just one file at a time- especially since they are my units and I want to have them organized when they are on the CD. Anyway, hope that gives you a little more insight to help me! -j4k


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Are you burning by dragging the files? If so, try opening the folder, choose Edit/Select all (or click with the mouse in an empty space in the view window - don't click on an actual file name or it'll open - and then press the Control key and hold it down while pressing A). That will select all the files. Then hover the mouse over any of the highlighted files, left-click and hold down the mouse button to drag them all to the CD.


----------



## j4k (Aug 10, 2005)

I am not having problems dragging the files over to be written to the CD. The problem is that some files when I drag them over are not copying and I'm getting the messages that I spoke of before. I wonder if there is any way for me to get rid of this 'extra info.' on these files that my computer is talking about.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

In your post before last you said you were burning the whole folder...I was asking whether the same problem happens when you burn the files inside the folder rather than the whole folder...my comments about selecting all were to avoid, as you also said in the post before last, having to drag each file individually. The point of this 'test' would be to see if there's some hidden file in the folder that is causing the problem.

Otherwise, since you say you can burn some files with no problem, I'd suggest burning them one at a time and seeing if any specific file or files cause the problem, rather than it happening after a certain amount of data has been burned.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you have JPEG files in a folder there are some hidden system files with them that allow you to use thumbnail viewing. These are the extra files that aren't being copied.

So I would just ignore the error msgs or do as Surreal2 suggested and select all the files in the folder, instead of the whole folder.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What types of files are these that you're having trouble burning? What is the actual error message? Is the path, including the file name, excessively long?


----------



## j4k (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey guys. I did what Surreal2 said (thanks) and I found that there are 19 files that are not copying properly even if I drag them individually. This is what the message says:

"Windows encountered a problem while trying to copy this file. What do you want windows to do?"

Lesson#2-Setting the Scene for 'Marooned'
Type: Microsoft Word Document
Author: Student
Title: Lesson: _____
Date Modified: 29/11/2004 4:36pm
Size: 38.6 KB

Retry Cancel

This is one example. Are you saying that the long name might be contributing to this error? 
Thanks again for your interest and help so far DoubleHelix, Surreal2 and Stantley!


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Long file names can be a problem.

The CD has to have a file structure that can be read by a computer. If you're burning using the ISO9660 file system it may not support long file names. The Joliet file system does support long file names.


----------



## j4k (Aug 10, 2005)

I changed the names to all 19 files that were having problems and they directly copied! I will note that long pathways and file names don't copy as easily on my system and write ***. instead of assignment ! Thanks for all your help!


----------

